# Pro-10 cap substitution - 100pf for 120pf



## PangeaDestructor (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey, I've got one component missing for this build, there's a 120pf cap between the left gain and volume pot, looking at the top of the board (don't know what the number is, no build docs or schematic up yet). I don't have a 120pf, can anyone familiar with the circuit tell me if there would be any negative impact of putting a 100pf in there?


----------



## jimilee (Jun 20, 2022)

You won’t hear the difference.


----------



## giovanni (Jun 20, 2022)

If you want to get as close as possible and you have a few 100pf caps, you can measure a few and use the closest to 120.


----------



## PangeaDestructor (Jun 20, 2022)

Thanks, I figured it wouldn't matter that much. Just wanted to be certain. 

Out of curiosity, what's the function of that cap?


----------



## Barry (Jun 20, 2022)

PangeaDestructor said:


> Thanks, I figured it wouldn't matter that much. Just wanted to be certain.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the function of that cap?


Which Pro-10 You building?


----------



## PangeaDestructor (Jun 20, 2022)

Barry said:


> Which Pro-10 You building?


The first one that came out, I've had it sitting in my to-build box since it released here.


----------



## Barry (Jun 20, 2022)

Well it came out in a Blue and a Green version


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

Barry said:


> Well it came out in a Blue and a Green version


…and a dual version


----------



## Barry (Jun 20, 2022)

The 120 pf looks to be a filter across the diodes on the Green side 100pf should be fine


----------



## PangeaDestructor (Jun 20, 2022)

Barry said:


> Well it came out in a Blue and a Green version


Oh yeah, sorry this is the dual version.


----------

